# Pont Aven Ferry to Spain in Winter with 8m van. Advice, anyone?



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We have a dog, travel to Spain each winter, and are getting tired of the journey through France.


The Pont Aven seems to be the most dog friendly ferry and the most stable in poor weather. Has anyone been on this ferry and encountered problems with the long rear overhang of an 8.4 meter van? We have a Frankia 8400GD and grounding at the rear happens if we try to get up sharp, steep slopes, like ferry ramps.


I've read as much as I can about the crossing but find the timetable booking process impenetrable and the winter schedule doesn't appear until late in the year. We go out in mid-December and come back in mid-March. Can anyone say what the likely range of fares is likely to be for 2 adults? Is it worth booking through the Caravan Club a) for the discount or b) for a deal that makes the ferry journey into a holiday by selling it with Camping Cheques? Any tips on booking?


Norman


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Norman,

The Pont Aven is a lovely ship and generally considered to be a better place to spend 24 hours at sea than the Cap Finistere. I am not sure if BF run their 'Economy' service over the winter, if they do that would save you a few hundred pounds. The downside is that the Etretat is a fairly basic vessel, hence the 'economy' service:wink2: Can't comment on the relative merits of these ships when it comes to taking dogs. I believe that booking through the CC gets about 5-10% discount. Someone on here may let you have their BF membership number which will get you 10% off and it also benefits the membership holder as well. 

Good luck,

Andy


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

The cognoscenti on BF Enthusiasts Forum reckon the Cap Finistere is the better boat in rougher weather. It also has pet friendly cabins (4 berth) where you can take your dog into the cabin with you. These cabins are usually snapped up fairly quickly. 

Both ships also have kennels, which are metal cages with enough room for the dog to be comfortable. You can visit the kennel at any time and there is an exercise area where you can walk the dog and allow it to do its "business". The pet friendly cabins also have access to an exercise area.

BF now have 2 Economie vessels and I believe they also have pet-friendly cabins, but I haven't sailed on them.

The boats are very well appointed, although the two berth cabins might be considered a bit small, if adequate. Both beds are bunks and all cabins have en-suite showers and wc's. They also have more luxurious cabins which are more expensive. The Pont Aven has a superb buffet restaurant, where you can eat as much as you like. The CF has a good restaurant too, but not a buffet.

Our van is just 6 metres, but I've seen big vans and long caravans load without a problem, and in my experience the crew are very helpful if you have any worries.

The timetables are usually out at the end of July, so if you want to get a pet friendly cabin you need to get in quick. I would think you're looking at around £1000-1200 return for your size of van plus dog on the PA/CF. The Clubs only book the Economie service.

Bear in mind that sailings are occasionally cancelled/delayed due to bad weather in the bay of Biscay, so you may have to wait for the next boat or sail to France.

PM me if you want a discount code for 10% off. Graham


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

As you know, we used to have a Frankia I8400. No problem loading on either of the ships or Bretagne and Amorique which we have sailed to Spain on. We have also been on Etretat in its former life but not with BF. Unlike P&O North sea where we used to hit the deck!.

We use BF to Spain four times a year.

I prefer Cap Finistere over Pont Aven for compfort. Though I do like the Pont Aven Balcony cabins that we have booked for June Return with our Grandchildren. That and the Restaurant.

Cap Finistere has been more reliable than Pont Aven. Whilst CF has never broken down on our trip. We have had two cancelations for PA and we have been on it twice where it has been broken.

If booking Cap finistere, do not book a Commodore cabin, they are all up front and even in slight seas, you can find yourself on the big dipper. Does not trouble me but Mrs. TM Hates it.

On CP, you can sit in the stern lounge or the quiet comfy sofas facing reception Port Side in rough seas it can be much more comfortable than PA.

Let me know if you need more help?.

Trev


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

*Ferry to Spain*

Thanks Graham, Andy, for those insights. I had thought that the smaller boats were considered inferior to the Pont Aven in bad weather. I'll start looking for the timetables at the end of June.

(Graham, I'd like to pm you when my MHF memership is renewed! VerticalScope have lapsed my membership though my bank debited my ac by £12.50 5 days ago!)

Norman


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks, Trev, that's useful. It looks like the Cap F, with a dog cabin (hope they're not at the front!) The trouble with booking in July to get dog cabin is agreeing a departure date with (Mrs) Director of Travel 6 months ahead.

Norman


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Graham,

Been on the BF Enthusiasts Forum (who would have beloved that?) and garnered some more background.

Spoke to BF Reservations who guessed that the winter timetable might be available early August. Eyes peeled.

Norman


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

NormanB said:


> Thanks Graham, Andy, for those insights. I had thought that the smaller boats were considered inferior to the Pont Aven in bad weather. I'll start looking for the timetables at the end of June.
> 
> (Graham, I'd like to pm you when my MHF memership is renewed! VerticalScope have lapsed my membership though my bank debited my ac by £12.50 5 days ago!)
> 
> Norman


I had PMed you my membership number, wonder why you had not replied!

Trev


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have done the "Economie" service on the Etratat back from Spain. (Nine hours late due to a engine failure half way across the (calm, phew) Bay of Biscay.

It's sea keeping abilities are nothing special, even in calm seas. Go for the larger/more sophisticated vessel. Money well spent.

Andy


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Trev,


I just checked my PMs - nothing there! I don't think my membership/subscriber status is re-established after being lapsed, last week.


Reading some of the BF Voyager Club web stuff, I'm going to check whether it would be cost efficient to join, even though we only do a trip to Spain once a year. If the ticket cost is £1000-£1100 (excluding cabin), 30% discount would save the price of joining the club and the annual fee in a one-er.


Then there's the continued advantage in succeeding years, at a cost of £100pa. My only concern is the Cap Finisterre's ability if rough seas - though plenty say it is a comfortable trip if you get a (dog friendly) cabin at the back.


Norman


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks to all who have contributed info on this thread.

We have been hankering after visiting the Pyrennees but because of limited periods away have had the logistical problem of organising it from Poland.

This thread prompted the idea of doing it by ferry from UK after MOT..

I am looking at sailings on CF last week Aug/first week Sept. with a 2/4 outside cabin.

I have not gone far into the booking system yet, but at some point does one get a choice of cabins which are still available and their location?

Although at that time of year the seas should be reasonable calm one can never trust Biscay, and I would prefer to be midships to stern in case of pitching - rolling one cannot do much about.

Thanks in advance.

Geoff


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Hi Geoff, sent you a pm. Yes, you do get to see which cabins are available, once you've chosen your sailing, but you don't get to pick a particular cabin. Once you've booked they email you the ticket with the cabin number on it. If you download the ship brochure you can see where the cabin is and if you're not happy with it then phone up and ask for a change. Perhaps if you book by phone you can ask for a particular cabin.

Most advice is to book asap as prices can go up as the bookings fill up.

Graham


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

wug said:


> Hi Geoff, sent you a pm. Yes, you do get to see which cabins are available, once you've chosen your sailing, but you don't get to pick a particular cabin. Once you've booked they email you the ticket with the cabin number on it. If you download the ship brochure you can see where the cabin is and if you're not happy with it then phone up and ask for a change. Perhaps if you book by phone you can ask for a particular cabin.
> 
> Most advice is to book asap as prices can go up as the bookings fill up.
> 
> Graham


Graham

Thanks for that post and your PM which saved me a few bob.

I booked CF for 28th Aug Portsmouth- Santander with outside cabin but have been allocated one mid-ships with restricted view(lifeboats) so will try to call them tomorrow to try to change.

What I did not ask before is how available is EHU - not a big problem as we can cater accordingly.

Do they have any restrictions on taking alcohol on board to cabin? I assume not - too difficult to search.

Again thanks to all on the thread for advice.

This is what a MHF thread should be for - unlike some recently.

Geoff


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We sailed on the Pont Aven to Santander last April. There was a Force 8 gale pretty much all the way from Plymouth.

I was pleasantly surprised by how well the ferry coped with the stormy seas - slept through most of it. We had a balcony cabin, which are at the stern. Very fine it was too - a tad expensive, but well worth the extra cost in our opinion.

Oh, and we changed our cabin number after booking online, simply by telephoning - reservations were helpful and sorted it without any difficulty.

Thankfully, had a warm sunny return crossing, so with our own outside balcony it was just like being on a real cruise. :smile2:

Mike


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Geoff: Take what you like into the cabin, afaik - nobody checks. Get a continental adaptor for the electric sockets, if you don't have one. Some take a low power kettle to boil up, but there's hot water available in the cafe. Others take their own pillow, as the BF ones are a bit thin. Towels, soap etc are provided. The wifi code is on your cabin pass, but is available only in certain locations. When travelling to the port keep your mobile on (make sure you've given them your number) as they will text you if there's any delays etc. Their Twitter feed is very helpful if you've got any questions, or issues and they respond very quickly. Also Live Chat on the website.

When you're loaded they sometimes give you a card with your location - deck and stair - but if not make a note or you'll end up wandering around wondering where your van is.

I've read on the forums that some people ask for EHU and get it. I think you need to speak to the ship's loading crew. Maybe someone on here knows better.

Enjoy. Graham


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

wug said:


> Geoff: Take what you like into the cabin, afaik - nobody checks. Get a continental adaptor for the electric sockets, if you don't have one. Some take a low power kettle to boil up, but there's hot water available in the cafe. Others take their own pillow, as the BF ones are a bit thin. Towels, soap etc are provided. The wifi code is on your cabin pass, but is available only in certain locations. When travelling to the port keep your mobile on (make sure you've given them your number) as they will text you if there's any delays etc. Their Twitter feed is very helpful if you've got any questions, or issues and they respond very quickly. Also Live Chat on the website.
> 
> When you're loaded they sometimes give you a card with your location - deck and stair - but if not make a note or you'll end up wandering around wondering where your van is.
> 
> ...


They laughed at me when I asked for EHU!

I am a member of the Frequent Travellers club but never any mention of EHU


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have never seen any cabin numbers on our bookings?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

NormanB said:


> Thanks, Trev, that's useful. It looks like the Cap F, with a dog cabin (hope they're not at the front!) The trouble with booking in July to get dog cabin is agreeing a departure date with (Mrs) Director of Travel 6 months ahead.
> 
> Norman


if you want the code pm me please


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

teemyob said:


> I have never seen any cabin numbers on our bookings?


The cabin numbers are on the Ticket they email you. It's where it tells you the type of cabin you've booked.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

wug said:


> The cabin numbers are on the Ticket they email you. It's where it tells you the type of cabin you've booked.


Right, the one they send you shortly before your departure date?.

When you book it, you can amend online and see your booking. So if you book 9 months before, you will not get an e-ticket for at least eight months.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I booked yesterday for end Aug and received an e-mail 'Ticket' immediately.

In the Section 'Outbound Sailing' the last item is 'Onboard accomodation details' and describes the cabin booked and includes the cabin number.

Geoff


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Likewise - I got mine for last December's sailing when I booked at the end of July. Here's what it says with the cabin number.


Onboard accommodation details
1 x Outside large 2 berth/4 berth pet friendly cabin with ensuite facilities, bunk style beds
9046


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

When I booked yesterday the system allocated a cabin with 'restricted view' (lifeboat)

I called today and got a helpful lady who changed the cabin and allocated one on the 'Upper Deck'(9), which is where we should have rightfully been of course, in keeping with my status as a Ship's Master - well my 'ship' is only 33' but I am the Master (and owner):laugh::laugh::laugh:

I am impressed with BF so far. - lots info on website. I hope voyage lives up to same experience.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have had many problems with BF over the last 6-7 years. We have been members for many years. But we still use them as there is no alternative, yet.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Further to my post (2 above). The lady on the phone who rebooked our cabin said that when she travels she prefers deck 9 as it is quieter - it seems to be only cabins and no bars etc. so maybe that is why.

Geoff


----------

